
Kickstarter Stats - lispython
http://www.kickstarter.com/help/stats
======
zalzane
Why don't they ever post stats on how many of these projects are ever
completed?

~~~
ritchiea
I think the biggest issue is that number is harder to track. It's pretty
simple to automate these kind of numbers and the number you're talking about
requires self reporting by the project team and at least one, if not more
Kickstarter employees to wrangle the data/facilitate the reporting. Though at
this point they probably have enough staff to handle that.

------
cmer
They forgot a very important stat. Projects late: 100%

I backed 12 projects so far and every single one of them is late, some by as
much as a year when the initial timeline was less than 6 months. I also
haven't received a single thing of what I backed yet.

I like the whole Kickstarter idea but these delays and false promises will
definitely make me think twice next time I want to back something. I wish
people were held accountable more.

~~~
ritchiea
That's really surprising. I've backed 7 projects. Of the 5 that were funded, I
think all of them were on time. One was for a friend's band to record an
album. That might have been a little late, but definitely not glaringly late.
Although I have tended to fund things my friends were working on and I had
solid knowledge about rather than the grandiose popular projects. I know one
issue they've had is when projects are insanely successful the project team
often doesn't know where to start/has trouble delivering on lofty promises. I
also know they are taking steps to prevent those issues and asking their
project teams to be realistic about what they can be accomplish and cap
available rewards when projects get really popular.

~~~
cmer
Either you got really lucky or I got really unlucky. Haven't seen a single
reward yet.

Even personalized thank you notes that were promised never made it. There's no
excuse for that really...

~~~
vijayr
May be it is because of the type of projects?

It is probably easier for music, books etc to be delivered on time, compared
to making physical products - products depend a lot on external factors
(overseas manufacturers etc)

------
jriggs
My favorite part of the article was the little green scissors at the bottom

